# Disney Fort Wilderness



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Leaving in three days for the Magic Kingdom. Can't wait. We will be at Fort Wilderness for 5 days and then going over to St. Augustine for a couple of days then heading home. Follow along if you like at....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome, have a wonderful time









Tami


----------



## richnkristy (Apr 10, 2005)

Have a great time! Of course, Ft. Wilderness is our favorite place to camp!







I was just telling the kids this morning that I'm about ready for another disney trip. Now we just have to work on getting DH to agree!

Kristy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Have a great time, kyoutback!

We will see you when you get back.
Drive safe!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Have a great trip.....

We are flying in on Friday night and will be there until the following Saturday!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

kyoutback

If you don't know what loop to get, we were in loop 400 and it's close to everything.

Have fun!

Will


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

kyoutback
Hope you have a wonderful time in Ft. Wilderness. I will be going back there in September. Hopefully, the tropical depression in the Gulf will miss us this time. The storm is expected to be off the coast of Bahamas in five day. It isn't expected to strengthen. You should be there and back again before it hits, but bring your raincoats just to be safe.

George


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Fort Wilderness our favorite as well. You will have a great time. We are returning there in June of 2007. We cannot wait!!!!!!!

Have a great trip and be safe.

Ken


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Have a great trip.....
> 
> We are flying in on Friday night and will be there until the following Saturday!!!!
> 
> ...


Flying in? What's the tow rating on that plane and what kind of hitch setup do you need.







J/K


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip...looking forward to the blog.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

kyoutback
Have a great trip. I am heading to NC on Saturday for a week 
Happy camping and be safe

willie


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

We were there three weeks ago. What a trip we had!!







Have a wonderful and safe trip.


----------

